# Anyone applied or applying as a COOK under FSW Visa



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

Is anyone their who is applying or applied under Federal Skilled Worker visa *category "COOK" *and under new fast rules???

Please share your experience and make this forum resourceful. 

Thanks.....:clap2::clap2:

:ranger:


----------

